# مواقع مجانية لتحميل جميع الكتب للهندسة الكيميائية



## بشار رائد (15 أبريل 2008)

الى جميع الزملاء مواقع مميزة لتحميل الكتب*http://gigapedia.org/* *http://e-books.amagrammer.net/**http://ebooks.tipsclub.com*
*http://www.xpressionsz.com *
*http://itlibitum.ru/library/BOOK/ENG...CPP/index.html*
*http://koobe.eu/index2.html*
*http://www.coltech.vnu.edu.vn/ttmt/ebooks/ *
*http://rahmat.zikri.com/books.html*
*http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/****/titles.html *
*http://www.maththinking.com/boat/computerbooks.html*
*http://www.templateen.com*
*http://www.itebookhome.com *
*http://www.comms.scitech.susx.ac.uk/fft/ *
*http://lab.lpicn.org/pub/books/ *
*www.ebooksheaven.org *
*http://www.anwarica.com/forum/*
*http://www.anwarica.com/books*
*http://ebooksclan.org/ *
*http://flazx.com/*
*:67::13::14:*


----------



## يس عبدالله (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور 
كتير كتير


----------



## عمار وليد (24 أبريل 2008)

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

ومشكوووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## rm118 (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخووووي


----------



## ramzi etaher (11 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ومشكوووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور


----------



## بشار رائد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآ للمهندسين من جامعة الهندسة التكنولوجية البوليتكنيك عمان - الاردن


----------



## بشار رائد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كتب مفيدة للجميع المعرفة للكل


----------



## ammar majeed (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الفائده من هذه المواقع


----------



## حسام ح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## cherid_salsabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alfars 33 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور
ويعطيك العافيه​


----------



## Eng.Aseel Omran (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaanx kter 4 u


----------

